# a little tip on how to regrow Betta Fins quickly.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

For those of you who keep Bettas (mostly this would be for Halfmoons) as they have the longest and most delicate fins of all the Bettas, here is a tip
on how to fix split, torn, shredded, cut short fins.

I have tried to fix my Bettas fins a couple of times and its always involved daily water changes with aquarium salt added to the new water. Well as most of you know, Bettas hate having to be caught and dumped into a new water!  They try to get away from the net, your hand or cup whatever you use to capture them in, and it can be both frustrating for you and stressful for the Betta.

So I tried a new tactic!

I have a planted tank that has CO2 pumped into it, and a few fish in there too (not aggressive ones) I have twice put my Betta male with torn fins into these planted tanks and left them for a week or so. 

What I have discovered is that the Betta's fins regrow in this water faster than I have ever seen before, within one week my males split fin had reattached itself and grown new finnage, as well as the edges regrowing!

I am convinced that the CO2 has a definite effect on this growth....its not the same if you put them in a tank with just plants or airstones...it has to be a tank with CO2.

I just thought Id share my results with you all in the hope that it might help someone else repair their Bettas fins.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably the lower ph helps more, co2 lowers the ph of the water


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

My theory in that aspect is it's not so much the ph or the co2, but it's more so the quality of the water. Many people have used plants as a pure filtration method, eliminating the need for chemical additives. I've seen 200+ gallon aquariums run off of a 55gallon that has plants and some filter floss in it to catch the gunky stuff. 


Like you said, you did daily water changes, plant tanks are better adept at removing the excess nutrients, and baddies that come with fishy water. Same thing happens when you use almond leaf extract or black water(which is very, and I mean VERY, easy to make at home)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Your probably right. I just put one of my Bettas with a torn fin into a marina breeder box on the co2 plant tank and already after 3 days his fin is repairing itself.

This would normally take me 2-3 weeks of changing water daily and adding aquarium salt. Its a much faster method by far and they seem to enjoy watching the fish on the other side.

I have most of my males now in these boxes attached to the tanks with co2.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm willing to bet if you turned off the CO2, you'd have the same healing results.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Your probably right....but it sure is more convenient than having to change water every day for 2-3 weeks. 

Right now 2 of my male HM bettas are sharing the same tank! 

The one male managed to push the foam insert out at the top of the breeder box outlet section and I found him in the tank (where my other male was recouperating) I watched them for a while to see if there was going to be any fighting and NADA! They have been together in this tank for 3 days and eating and sleeping alongside one another 

Figure that one out!


----------

